

Ask HN: How do you conduct code reviews online? - sdrothrock

I have been doing code reviews for a friend who&#x27;s learning to program and would like the ability to comment on and write&#x2F;move his code around without actually changing it, a la suggestions in word processors, so that he can go back, look over my comments&#x2F;changes, and think about questions.<p>Is there anything out there for this kind of code review?
======
goofed
I've only used GitHub Pull-Requests for that, and I guess it's the perfect
way. Your friend could create one pull-request for each chunk of changes
(better when scoped to one feature), and then you go visit the PR to enter
comments on his changes.

~~~
piotrkaminski
If you want something a bit better than GitHub pull requests, try out
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io) (disclosure: founder). That
said, I don't know of any code review tools that let you make "suggested
edits" for the reviewee's approval. Might be a neat feature for me to add to
Reviewable!

